# FREEBIE 1992 Trek 950 SingleTrack



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

It's not much to look at and needs a thorough cleaning but it was free. It's all there except for the pedals and seatclamp. Nice lugged OX frame, real clean Singletrack wheelset  and a full DX/LX parts group. The Trek DDS3 air fork seems to be in good condition also:thumbsup: . Gotta love those bar ends..Onza's?

I cleaned it up after these pictures and it actually isn't in bad shape, the aforementioned parts plus a seat and it would be good to go. So is it a good fixer or a good parts donor? Oh, the decisions we are forced to make


----------



## alexk (Sep 30, 2005)

Bar ends could be Tioga Powerstuds. The Onza L-bends have a narrower bar clamp.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Set it on fire and ghost jump it.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Set it on fire and ghost jump it.


actually, not a bad idea.

make sure to take lots of pics.


----------



## JediSith (Sep 11, 2004)

*parts sucke frame great*

I have a trek 930. Its lugged frame.

Strip it down and rebuild. Top quality steel frame.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

JediSith said:


> I have a trek 930. Its lugged frame.
> 
> Strip it down and rebuild. Top quality steel frame.


AH Grasshopper, you obviously have a more intelligent mindset than those two robots that answered above you. It is indeed a fine frame....


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

stan4bikes said:


> AH Grasshopper, you obviously have a more intelligent mindset than those two robots that answered above you. It is indeed a fine frame....


Its kind of like an ugly chick...nothing wrong with it, but someone's got to take em'.

You can take the uglies, I'll stick to my pretty bikes and pretty women.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*oh, not so fast there Eric....*



 Rumpfy said:


> Its kind of like an ugly chick...nothing wrong with it, but someone's got to take em'.
> 
> You can take the uglies, I'll stick to my pretty bikes and pretty women.


 some of my bikes may not be pretty, but pretty doesn't make them good. On the other hand, all my ladies are pretty AND good :thumbsup:

I know this is a bike forum, but hey guys, I've been insulted !:madmax:

and NO snide comments guys, it's my three lovely, talented daughters and my lovely better half.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

The ladies are quite pretty. 


But who's the creepy guy in the middle?


----------



## GT2005 (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice find! You have a lovely family! -GT2005


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

*Nice try Hoover*

So you've got some Photoshop skills, I found the original image online. Pretty sleazy stealing the Hoff's family as cover for your reclusive bike hoarding lifestyle:nono:


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

azjeff said:


> So you've got some Photoshop skills, I found the original image online. Pretty sleazy stealing the Hoff's family as cover for your reclusive bike hoarding lifestyle:nono:


OK, assjeff, now you've insulted my girls as well...and if I thought anything you said was worth a damn, I'd declare war on you.:madmax: ..but...I always consider the source...So isn't it time for you to go back to the HOME now?


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

It's getting to heated so I thought I'd post my freebie off O.C craigslist. I didn't even answer the first day of the listing so YOU guys were really sleeping on this one. 96 Zaskar, full XT w/red ano GT hubs and Judy XC. Not bad ehh. It was even updated to 9speed but I did switch out the forks for a freshly tuned Judy SL. spent a couple hours polishing it up.


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

stan4bikes said:


> OK, assjeff, now you've insulted my girls as well...and if I thought anything you said was worth a damn, I'd declare war on you.:madmax: ..but...I always consider the source...So isn't it time for you to go back to the HOME now?


Never insulted the ladies Stan. As Croc Hunter would say REAL BEAUTIES! Twins? You just know you're going to take some hits posting yourself


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

stan4bikes said:


> I'd declare war on you.:madmax:


Actually Stan, it looks like the graduating daughter on the left looks like she's declared war on someone  (Nope, not an insult, I rather like her look actually).



azjeff said:


> you're going to take some hits posting yourself


Pfft, don't I know that one!

Pinguwin

P.S. My parents were friend with Hasselhoff's parents and knew him when he was in high school. Said he was a rather ordinary, good looking, but unexceptional young person. I have to say, I was aghast when I went to Europe and found out he was a singing star. What was worse, some people actually said he could sing (Damn Germans, don't know nothing).


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*well...*



azjeff said:


> Never insulted the ladies Stan. As Croc Hunter would say REAL BEAUTIES! Twins? You just know you're going to take some hits posting yourself


In my book, any mention of any possible connection with the Hoff is an insult...take it back..TAKE IT BACK 

Yup, Twins, and the one on the left is "upset" because .....well, we'll just leave that a mystery. actually that picture is a couple of years ago. The Twin on the right has gone on to her Masters degree and their older Sis on the left is well on her way to her BA.

I'm sorry, I do go on about them...I'm an _extremely lucky man _and very proud of my "posse"..


----------



## fat-tony (Sep 6, 2005)

Dude: never Hassel the Hoff


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

the bike is nice. i particularly like the laidback headangle to prevent twitchy handling. nice frame and i bet the wheels are nice too. 
i wouldn't bother w/ tyhat fork. get a no suspension rigid fork, thumbies, nice brakes and levers and make it your main ride. edit: you need a longer stem, a 130 stem. a zoom would be perfect.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

*god help you*



stan4bikes said:


> I'm sorry, I do go on about them...I'm an _extremely lucky man _and very proud of my "posse"..


with good reason.

(i all ways feel sorry for friends that have good looking daughters)


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> with good reason.
> 
> (i all ways feel sorry for friends that have good looking daughters)


Funny you were just saying that.

The fathers probably don't get too stoked with a long bearded hippy coming around courting their daughters. :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Funny you were just saying that.
> 
> The fathers probably don't get too stoked with a long bearded hippy coming around courting their daughters. :smilewinkgrin:


her 2nd day of college, at chico....

you gotta feel for him.

and no, as general rule fathers dont like me that much


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> her 2nd day of college, at chico....
> 
> you gotta feel for him.


Road trip to Chico?



hollister said:


> and no, as general rule fathers dont like me that much


No kidding.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Road trip to Chico?


im in.

[/QUOTE]No kidding. [/QUOTE]

quite down square


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*yup*



hollister said:


> with good reason.
> 
> (i all ways feel sorry for friends that have good looking daughters)


the best and worst of it is all the good looking girlfriends my daughters had/have  :madman: ..you gotta behave :nono: , but damn, a man can only take so much


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

stan4bikes said:


> ..you gotta behave :nono: ,


no.

no i don't


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

stan4bikes said:


> the best and worst of it is all the good looking girlfriends my daughters had/have  :madman: ..you gotta behave :nono: , but damn, a man can only take so much


I bet.

Blessing or curse?


----------

